# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πότε αρχίζουν να κελαηδούν????

## mpapad

Παιδιά, τώρα πια που είμαι η ευτυχισμένη γιαγιά 4 υγιέστατων καναρινιών 35-40 ημερών, και έχω άλλα 5 νέα αυγουλάκια να ανεμένω.... ήθελα να ρωτήσω : πότε αρχίζουν να κελαηδάνε? όχι πως με πειράζει, αλλά...  επειδή με την αναγνώριση φύλου... δεν τα πάω τόσο καλά... θα ήθελα και μια ηχητική επιβεβαίωση (βασικά θέλω από όλα τα μωρά να κρατήσω σίγουρα ένα θηλυκό για τον Βέλγο μου, ένα ζευγαράκι, και τα άλλα τα έχω υποσχεθεί σε φίλους....  αλλά...  πως να ξέρω τι να δώσω και τι να κρατήσω? άσχετη είμαι, και όλα τα βρίσκω όμορφα και ζουμπουρλούδικα!)

----------


## ria

μαρια λογικα μετα την πτερορροια θα αρχισεις να βλεπεις καποια δειγματα..εμενα τα 2 πρωτα μωρα που εβγαλα ειναι σχεδον 4 μηνων και εχουν ξεκινησει πτερορροια παρολα αυτα συνεχεια τα ακουω να προσπαθουν να κανουν κατι παραπανω απο τσιου..και που και που ακουω και παρατεταμενα αλλα σιγα καποιο ψευτο κελαηδισμα..οχι οτι ειμαι σιγουρη για το φυλο ακομη αλλα λογικα μετα τον 5ο μηνα θα αρχισουν να σαλιαριζουν και να φαινονται ξεκαθαρα φανταζομαι

----------


## jk21

μετα την πτεροροια τα δειγματα γραφης θα ειναι σαφη.τωρα κυριως τα αρσενικα (αλλα υπαρχουν και οι εξαιρεσεις σε καποια θηλυκα ) μετα τον 2ο μηνα σχεδον προσπαθουν να  << σαλιαρισουν >>  .ειναι ενα χαμηλοφωνο κελαηδησμα κατι σαν γλου γλου γλου σαν να προσπαθουν με δυσκολια να το <<ανεβασουν >> απο το λαιμο τους . στην πορεια αρχιζει να γινεται πιο πολυπλοκο . αρχιζει οπως λεγεται να << πλεκει >> το πουλι το τραγουδι του

----------


## panos70

Μαρια μετα τον 4 μηνα θα αρχισουν να σαλιαριζουν,τα αρσενικα εντονα απο κει θα τα καταλαβεις...υπαρχουν βεβαια και εξαιρεσεις οπως λεει και ο Δημητρης

----------


## mitsman

Μαρια οπως σου ξαναειπα τα δικα μου,γεννημενα 24 φεβρουαριου ξεκινησαν πριν απο λιγες μερες να σαλιαριζουν...δυο ειχα κρατησει απο αυτη την γεννα και τα δυο αρσενικα!!ειναι πολυ ξεχωριστο αυτο το "σαλιαρισμα"!
Θα το καταλαβεις κατευθειαν!!το εχω τραβηξει βιντεο με το κινητο αλλα δεν ακουγεται τιποτα!!
Οσο για τη διακριση του φυλου δες και αυτο...χρησιμα πραγματακια απο τον Βασιλη!
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CE%B9%CE%B1

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κ. Μαρία από τον 3-4 μηνών αρχίζουν τα μικρά αρσενικά να σαλιαρίζουν και να κάνουν ανταγωνισμούς μεταξύ τους,εφόσον είναι αρκετά πειράζοντας το ένα το άλλο αλλά σίγουρα μετά την πτερόροια θα μπορεί κανείς να πει με σιγουριά.

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ για να μην απαγοητευτεις να σου διευκρινισω οτι μετα τον δευτερο μηνα εννοω στα τελη του και οχι απαραιτητα οτι θα το κανουν ολα αμεσως .μαλιστα περυσι ειχα θηλυκο που το εκανε στην μικροτερη ηλικια απο ολα τα αλλα .στην αρχη λοπον αχνα ,ισως και καθολου μετα τον 4ο σε τακτικη βαση και με πιοτερη ενταση και μετα την πτεροροια (εκει συνηθως εχει μικρη παυση αν και τα μικρα δεν σταματανε εντελως απαραιτητα ) σαφη δειγματα πιο ολοκληρωμενου τραγουδιου.στη διαρκεια της που τα πουλια ειναι πιο ηρεμα και καθονται να ακουσουν αλλους ηχους χωρις να υπαρχει μεγαλη κινητικοτητα και ελλειψη προσοχης ,ειναι και η κυρια περιοδο εκμαθησης που συνεχιζεται μετα (αρχες φθινοπωρου ) σε ατομικα κλουβια για οσα πουλια θελουμε να εκπαιδευσουμε πιο εντατικα για καποιο διαγωνισμο .

----------


## mpapad

> Κ. Μαρία από τον 3-4 μηνών αρχίζουν τα μικρά αρσενικά να σαλιαρίζουν και να κάνουν ανταγωνισμούς μεταξύ τους,εφόσον είναι αρκετά πειράζοντας το ένα το άλλο αλλά σίγουρα μετά την πτερόροια θα μπορεί κανείς να πει με σιγουριά.


Σε ευχαριστώ Ιωάννη, αλλά...  αυτό το κυρία Μαρία... με σκότωσε!!!

----------


## Nikolas79

Η πτερορια στα μικρά καναρινακια ξεκινάει κανονικά οπός τα μεγάλα πουλάκια η πιο γρήγορα?

----------


## gpolo250

Η πρώτη πτερόρροια που κάνουν τα μικρά καναρινάκια είναι όταν είναι περίπου τριών μηνών άσχετα από το πότε γεννήθηκαν και οι επόμενες είναι κανονικά όπως και στα μεγάλα.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

